# To hell with Grasscity, oh and Hi!



## HabbookDillon (Feb 13, 2013)

So, I posted a generally relative question on grasscity, took me about 4 fucking days to sign up, then some asshole comes along on my thread, "STUPID FUCKING QUESTION" so I told him it was a great question, you fucking asshole. Then I get banned. Forever. For discussing other drugs. What the fuck? Fuck Grasscity. 

Anyways, my name is Dillon, you could consider me "Dry". 

Now, I have a question, maybe I won't get banned for such a simple fucking question on this forum.

Does this sound like a bad idea?

25$ isn't much too me, but it is awful to waste money, so I went up to this kid because I'm dry as fuck right now, not a single nug, and ask him for some weed, and he's all like "yeah i can get you some, you just have to wait till next week" and I'm like fuck yeah then I ask him prices "15$ for a dimebag and 25$ for a quarter" this is where I kind of lost my happiness, I said "alright then, i'll bring you the money tomorrow for a quarter" Then I bring it to him today, waiting till next week to get my weed, then I asked around with some of my friends asking them if I should have trusted him, they mostly said yeah okay, do it. But this one kid told me that the guy I was buying from was going to rip my ass off by giving me less than what I paid for. Now I'm all paranoid and shit. Can't see the damn product or nothing, just relying on this fucker I don't deal with. So, should I call it off, or risk being shit out of a bit of weed? I sounded pretty confident when I asked him about it and shit. I don't know. Fuck. Did I fuck up guys?


----------



## drolove (Feb 13, 2013)

lol i agree screw grass city. thought that site was already done and gone. welcome to THE BEST forum on the internet for this subject. someone might still say your question is dumb here but your not gonna get banned. good luck and again welcome!


----------



## HabbookDillon (Feb 13, 2013)

Nothing but a bunch of fucking teenage retards posting about "MY MOM FOUND MAH WEED" Fuck Grasscity.


----------



## drolove (Feb 13, 2013)

HabbookDillon said:


> Nothing but a bunch of fucking teenage retards posting about "MY MOM FOUND MAH WEED" Fuck Grasscity.


lol if you google for grow info your pretty much always going to end up here on RIU when you find good info. thats how MOST people end up here. but IT IS still a forum and theres still a bunch of BS to sort through to find what your looking for.


----------



## HabbookDillon (Feb 13, 2013)

Hopefully the mods aren't fucking stupid here, but I like you friend. Lucky you, you got a damn grow room! Meanwhile I'm still dry as fuck, about to be ripped off  Wish there was growers like you in my area.


----------



## drolove (Feb 13, 2013)

HabbookDillon said:


> Hopefully the mods aren't fucking stupid here, but I like you friend. Lucky you, you got a damn grow room! Meanwhile I'm still dry as fuck, about to be ripped off  Wish there was growers like you in my area.


well theres always gonna be at least that one dick mod but most of them are pretty cool here. and i feel you i got a good month left on my grow and im dry right now too.


----------



## HabbookDillon (Feb 13, 2013)

drolove said:


> well theres always gonna be at least that one dick mod but most of them are pretty cool here. and i feel you i got a good month left on my grow and im dry right now too.


Damn man. I bet it's hard as fuck to keep up with plants. I can hardly keep my damn Aloe Vera plant alive, much less a weed plant. But in the end, I guess it's worth it?


----------



## drolove (Feb 13, 2013)

HabbookDillon said:


> Damn man. I bet it's hard as fuck to keep up with plants. I can hardly keep my damn Aloe Vera plant alive, much less a weed plant. But in the end, I guess it's worth it?


not really once you get the hang of it. first couple grows are always iffy but i got it now. and yes its very worth it. i just grow for my personal smoke and i save a ton of money now and get better smoke than anything i can buy off the street.


----------



## m420p (Feb 13, 2013)

Wait... 15 dollars for a dime and 25 for a quarter? That's quite a discount from the dime to a quarter. Sounds fishy. But ya I use to be on grasscity, what a waste of time.


----------



## HabbookDillon (Feb 13, 2013)

m420p said:


> Wait... 15 dollars for a dime and 25 for a quarter? That's quite a discount from the dime to a quarter. Sounds fishy. But ya I use to be on grasscity, what a waste of time.


That's what I thought! Ah, oh well, if I get shit, I get shit. Atleast there is a chance of getting weed.


----------



## HabbookDillon (Feb 13, 2013)

drolove said:


> not really once you get the hang of it. first couple grows are always iffy but i got it now. and yes its very worth it. i just grow for my personal smoke and i save a ton of money now and get better smoke than anything i can buy off the street.


I bet it is, you lucky bastard! I'm tempted to grow, but I don't have the equipment. Are you a medical user or just a grower? Growing scares me because of police and what not.


----------



## drolove (Feb 13, 2013)

HabbookDillon said:


> I bet it is, you lucky bastard! I'm tempted to grow, but I don't have the equipment. Are you a medical user or just a grower? Growing scares me because of police and what not.


no unfortunatly im not in a medical state but if i were i would deff be a medical user and grower. i started smoking when i got stomach issues a few years back. so to me its medicine whether the state i live in thinks so or not. ya gotta watch out for those police, keep it small and dont tell ANYONE your growing and you'll be alright.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 13, 2013)

drolove said:


> well theres always gonna be at least that one dick mod but most of them are pretty cool here. and i feel you i got a good month left on my grow and im dry right now too.


The difference is you can SAY the mods are dicks here  Just don't be a dick about it.

I'd say that $25 isn't to bad to test out a new guy. It does sound fishy, but if you get a quarter of some decent mids for $25, that aint too bad. I'd be shopping for a new dude though, for sure.


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

mmhm you sure can call us dicks but dont be a fucking dick to us, lol, its 25$ though really are you going to go starvin and without toilet paper to wipe your ass with without it if you do then ripped off? no??..then i wouldnt worry about it if it comes through it does, if it doesnt ah sucks to be you nothing you can do about it thats the risk you take with petty little street thugs honestly. Why get so worked up about it


----------



## FreedomAtLast (Feb 15, 2013)

lol I just banned for agreeing the cops were in the right killing Dorner when he refused to surrender and shot at cops.


----------



## TriPurple (Feb 17, 2013)

Still, everyday I'm reminded of a Seinfeld episode. "your banned, I"m banned, your banned".


----------



## TriPurple (Feb 17, 2013)

FreedomAtLast said:


> lol I just banned for agreeing the cops were in the right killing Dorner when he refused to surrender and shot at cops.


 You were banned? Welcome here. May you smoke a healthy nug everyday.


----------



## shaunmicky (Feb 22, 2013)

hi grasscity.how are you


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 22, 2013)

Grasscity sure sends alot of business our way. I think we should send them a thank you card. 

Welcome to riu.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha I can think of a few members that got banned or left other sites to come here, myself included. Riu so far is the shit. The mods are still mods but for the most part your shit won't get deleted, you won't get banned easily, and you can pretty much say whatever you want.. To an extent, I did read what that dick said to you sunni,not cool


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Damnit 
*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.



*


----------



## HabbookDillon (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, guys. Here's what happended, about 3 months after we made the deal, he just walkss up to my house, and he's like "here's your weed man" and it was probably the best weed i've gotten. no exaggeration, mods feel free to close this threadd.


----------



## curiousuk (Apr 28, 2013)

i gave up posting my grow updates on grasscity after my twin NL auto grows. hardly any feedback or anything on there. them after the tin can admin banned me on THC until 2014 due to me posting often on the totally irelevent post thread to bump your post count i stuck to posting my diarys here an aint really looked back since.


----------



## ilmbk (Apr 28, 2013)

Three months... did he have to grow it for you? haha. Sounds you might have found your new "guy" - too bad about the wait though!


----------

